# Coding IN Sydney



## singhrg (May 6, 2016)

Hi BMW lovers,

I am new to this forum. I have X5 does anyone knows if someone does coding in Sydney.

I need couple minor changes such as DVD in motion.

Regards
:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2016)

Welcome to Bimmerfest

We offer remote coding worldwide.

Check sig for details!


----------



## salfield (Jun 17, 2015)

singhrg said:


> Hi BMW lovers,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have X5 does anyone knows if someone does coding in Sydney.
> 
> ...


Sydney Australia? Or Canada? Doesn't really matter as the best thing to do in my opinion is get the cable and the software and have a go yourself. It looks difficult but is quite easy once you get the idea. 
Reason being is if you get a service and they do a software update you need to get the car coded again. Just my 2 cents. I'm in Sydney and do my own.


----------



## singhrg (May 6, 2016)

salfield said:


> Sydney Australia? Or Canada? Doesn't really matter as the best thing to do in my opinion is get the cable and the software and have a go yourself. It looks difficult but is quite easy once you get the idea.
> Reason being is if you get a service and they do a software update you need to get the car coded again. Just my 2 cents. I'm in Sydney and do my own.


Thanks

Do you know any link where I can get the software. Tge cable I can get online
Regards


----------



## salfield (Jun 17, 2015)

singhrg said:


> Thanks
> 
> Do you know any link where I can get the software. Tge cable I can get online
> 
> Regards


Send shawnsheridan a PM. Let him know what your car is ie 2014/15/16 X5 and ask if he could send you the software. I did a beginners guide to coding in this section.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

singhrg said:


> Thanks
> 
> Do you know any link where I can get the software. Tge cable I can get online
> Regards


You can request here as well.


----------



## X5E70lover (Jul 23, 2012)

You can also buy it from ebay and they will email you the links to download the softwares and will offer remote coding as well. I just started coding mine and its pretty straight forward as long as you follow step by step instruction. Its a good idea to print the instructions. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DazSYD (May 4, 2021)

salfield said:


> Sydney Australia? Or Canada? Doesn't really matter as the best thing to do in my opinion is get the cable and the software and have a go yourself. It looks difficult but is quite easy once you get the idea.
> Reason being is if you get a service and they do a software update you need to get the car coded again. Just my 2 cents. I'm in Sydney and do my own.


A question: do you always get a Software upgrade at a service? I dont use BMW now so was thinking not and therefore my software upgrade would remain as long as nobody fiddles with it?.


----------



## salfield (Jun 17, 2015)

DazSYD said:


> A question: do you always get a Software upgrade at a service? I dont use BMW now so was thinking not and therefore my software upgrade would remain as long as nobody fiddles with it?.


If you don’t go back to BMW you won’t have an issue.


----------



## Zain khan (Nov 23, 2014)

salfield said:


> Sydney Australia? Or Canada? Doesn't really matter as the best thing to do in my opinion is get the cable and the software and have a go yourself. It looks difficult but is quite easy once you get the idea.
> Reason being is if you get a service and they do a software update you need to get the car coded again. Just my 2 cents. I'm in Sydney and do my own.





salfield said:


> Sydney Australia? Or Canada? Doesn't really matter as the best thing to do in my opinion is get the cable and the software and have a go yourself. It looks difficult but is quite easy once you get the idea.
> Reason being is if you get a service and they do a software update you need to get the car coded again. Just my 2 cents. I'm in Sydney and do my own.


Hi Sal, would you do coding for me, i am happy to pay goodwill. Thanks in Advance


----------

